# icstis offline?



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2005)

Seit Tagen erreiche ich die britische Regulierungsbehörde nicht mehr...
www.icstis.org.uk
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp

Wurde sie abgeschafft? Gleich durch die NOC ersetzt? Spinnt mein Browser?


----------



## Dino (14 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Spinnt mein Browser?


Dann müsste schon zwei Browser spinnen. Bei mir kommt da nämlich auch niggs!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ist reichlich peinlich, ich habe in den letzten Tagen ungefähr ein Dutzend mails in die Welt gesandt und heute rief mich ein entnervter Mitarbeiter der Federal Trade Commision aus Amiland an, was sie mit den mails anfangen sollen, weil alle links tot sind... Aber eine Kinderschutzorganisation aus Florida, die gegen einen UK-Pornspammer vorgehen will [hier im Forum u.a. hier verewigt], zeigte sich interessiert. Es wäre jammerschade, wenn die ICSTIS wieder an ihren Seiten rummurkst


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Tagen erreiche ich die britische Regulierungsbehörde nicht mehr...
> www.icstis.org.uk
> http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp
> 
> Wurde sie abgeschafft? Gleich durch die NOC ersetzt? Spinnt mein Browser?



der Server  scheint (z.Z?) tot zu sein  jedenfalls  kommt man nicht mehr zur Zieladresse 


> C:\>tracert www.icstis.org.uk
> Routenverfolgung zu www.icstis.org.uk [212.19.77.1]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> 1    61 ms    60 ms    62 ms
> ...


----------



## Counselor (15 Januar 2005)

Der Server ist erreichbar. Die IP ist allerdings nicht 212.19.77.1, sondern 64.15.205.241.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Server ist erreichbar. Die IP ist allerdings nicht 212.19.77.1, sondern 64.15.205.241.



da ist aber was seltsam 
1: wie soll ich als User die DNS Auflösung beeinflussen? 
2: wenn man diese IP 64.15.205.241 aufruft , komt nicht icstis sondern eine  der mehr oder weniger dubiosen 
Suchseiten laut Whois aus USA 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Server ist erreichbar. Die IP ist allerdings nicht 212.19.77.1, sondern 64.15.205.2**


Hää?
unter der von Dir genannten IP 64.15.205.2** erreiche ich nicht die ICSTIS  (siehe cp)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

Komisch, mittlerweile gehen die Seiten aber wieder
www.icstis.org.uk
Seltsam das anyway...

und Seiten wie diese
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

sind noch besser versteckt. Jetzt muss ich halt alle mails durchkucken, ob auch die anderen links passen bzw. muss halt doch - wie nennt man das? - "deep verlinken".


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2005)

das muß aber gerade wieder in die Hufe gekommen sein, heute morgen ging es auf jeden Fall  nicht 

der Trace geht übrigens nach wie vor nicht , kann auch sein, dass die das anpingen ausgeknipst haben 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

Danke, dass Du das bestätigst und ich nicht denken muss, ich bin völlig doof


----------



## Counselor (15 Januar 2005)

Hier nochmal eine unabhängige DNS A-Record Abfrage:
http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/lookup.ch?name=www.ictis.org.uk&type=A
Sie liefert sieben verschiedene Zieladressen. Die echte URL von ICTIS konnte ich vorhin schon problemlos aufrufen.


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2005)

Das geht einfacher:

```
7of9:~# host [url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]
[url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]        A       64.15.205.155
[url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]        A       64.15.205.180
[url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]        A       64.15.205.182
[url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]        A       64.15.205.183
[url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]        A       64.15.205.202
[url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]        A       64.15.205.240
[url]www.ictis.org.uk[/url]        A       64.15.205.241
```
Liegen aber alle im gleichen Subnet.


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2005)

ich  würde aber doch mal auf den winzigen Unterschied in den Domainnamen achten

ICSTIS versus ICTIS


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

Also fassen wir zusammen:

1. Die ICSTIS war offline
2. Die ICSTIS hat nichts mit der anderen IP zu tun
3. Die ICSTIS-Seite geht wieder
4. Ein halbes Dutzend schlauer Köpfe haben sich damit beschäftigt
5. Vielen Dank

man sieht auch wieder, wie unser menschliches Gehirn arbeitet: ich habe mir den screenshot vom traceroute wirklich genau angeschaut, aber nicht gesehen, dass da nicht ICSTIS steht, sondern ICTIS. Warum haben diese Institutionen auch so depperte Bezeichnungen? 
(immerhin führt ja bei uns www.regulierungsbehoerde.de zur RegTP )

Die mails an die US-Behörden schreibt jetzt übrigens ein befreundeter Anglizist (studierter Englischlerner ) für mich, vielleicht verringert das die Verständigungsprobleme...


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2005)

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/lookup.ch?name=www.icstis.org.uk&type=A

da kommt auch die gute alte ICSTIS  bei rum  

@Aka
kann es sein , dass die ihr  Layout verändert haben?  so oft bin  ich da nicht drauf , du kennst das  sicher besser ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka
> kann es sein , dass die ihr  Layout verändert haben?  so oft bin  ich da nicht drauf , du kennst das  sicher besser ...


 Ja, es wurde in meinen Augen weiter verschlechtert!!! Um z.B. auf die Seite zu kommen, wo alle abgeschlossenen Verfahren stehen, muss man bei der Startseite über "industry & press" gehen und sehr genau suchen. Wer den linkt nicht kennt, findet den kaum. Ist also ähnlich wie bei der RegTP. Vielleicht ist das die internationale Kooperation, von der die RegTP spricht. Verstecken wir die Informationen im internationalen Gleichschritt 
So trocknet man keinen Sumpf aus!

etwas angesäuert grüsst
aka

linktipp
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&year=2004
ist das Gegenstück zu
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

damit ist die ICSTIS-Informationspolitik trotzdem noch um LÄNGEN besser als die der RegTP. 

Interessant zu lesen, wie die Unternehmen auf Beschwerden der ICSTIS reagieren:





[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Mobilkom Austria AG & CoKG did not respond to the breaches and the requested information was not supplied.


. 
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=109

Die lassen sich das aber nicht gefallen:


			
				icstis schrieb:
			
		

> Mobilkom Austria AG & CoKG were fined £25,000 and access to the service was barred for 12 months. They were also ordered to offer full refunds to all complainants.


----------



## Counselor (15 Januar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ICSTIS versus ICTIS


Und was lernen wir daraus?
Richtig:
1) wir (ich) lesen genauer und nehmen den richtigen URL  
2) wir testen die Erreichbarkeit eines Webservers künftig mit TELNET


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> und nehmen den richtigen URL


 Das dürfte mehr Leuten speziell in UK passieren 
sich zu vertippen und dann auf dieser Seite zu landen.  
h**p://www.ictis.org.uk/
landen, wo diese Domain zum Verkauf angeboten wird 

Warum man  bei der Eingabe der IP auf der dubiosen US-Site landet ist mir nicht ganz klar. 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte mehr Leuten speziell in UK passieren
> sich zu vertippen und dann auf dieser Seite zu landen.
> h**p://www.ictis.org.uk/


Ja... google mal danach...

Hier zB Seiten mit ictis und gleichzeitig "ICSTIS":
http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&c2coff=1&q="ictis.org.uk"+icstis&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------

